# relocating to boulder co.



## ruth (Oct 16, 2001)

In early march I will be moving to boulder,as a private chef.I will have two days off a week,tues and wed.Is there anyone who visits this site from,and or lives there who would like to show me around,and possibly make a new friend?(no funny stuff) I welcome suggestions for places to eat, things to do ,places to see.maybe places not to eat...........you can e-mail me at "[email protected]
thank you


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ruth:

Check your private email.

Visit the Dushanbe Tea House on 13'th street in Boulder, built by craftsmen who were brought over from either Tajikistahn or Uzebekistahn (forgive my spelling). The establishment serves a great selection of food and teas.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Hey Ruth!!! Congratulations on the new job! I love Boulder - I don't live there, but it is a really fun place. Hope that you enjoy yourself!!!!

Nancy


----------

